
How do you find the GPS coordinates of your photos? - peterhow
http://www.pic2map.com
======
MrRenter
The information will be in the exif data of the image. There are various tools
to do this if you search for exif. Here is some information doing it using c#
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/58649/how-to-get-the-
exif...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/58649/how-to-get-the-exif-data-
from-a-file-using-c-sharp)

